# Birdbox challenge



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Someone in our community needs to step up to the Birdbox challenge and run the rapid on the Smith river literally "blind" with a blindfold. The video will go viral! Come on you young-guns out there, this is your chance! I don't know the name of the rapid, but here is a hint:



https://www.atlasofwonders.com/2018/12/bird-box-filming-location.html


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm talking about the river-wide hole at the end of the movie where they flip and swim!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is a pic...


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Here it is.


----------



## Melvinboats (Jun 3, 2017)

That hole would be the namesake of Oregon Hole Gorge. No thank you to a blind folded run for me.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

jonny water said:


> Someone in our community needs to step up to the Birdbox challenge and run the rapid on the Smith river literally "blind" with a blindfold. [/url]


I'll be right behind you...


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Too funny, thank you!
But what size pump will you bring?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Never mind that pump, I think the bigger question is whether or not to drain that cooler!!!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Got pretty darn good at running Sledge on down,in the pitch black, when I ran the Royal Gorge twice a day, 7 days a week....


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Just tell me where and when, I will be there with camp chairs ready to root on the contestants.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

It would be easy in one of those crazyass tube over top flip proof rafts.... What are those things called again ??


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

You mean like a Creature craft?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

mattman said:


> You mean like a Creature craft?


Yeah... I'll do it in one of those,,, hold my beer


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

After looking at some videos of the rapid in question, the hole isn't too bad at lower water and rafts punch though fairly easily. You could run it with a blind fold on that was made of some sheer material that was mostly see-through. It's also road-side.
https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/detail/id/297/


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

There is a video out there of someone running the Gorilla on the Green with a blindfold...


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Quick story that reminds me of the Bird Box challenge. 2015 I was doing the Grand on a private trip. Back then I was really BLIND without glasses - (talking 10 diopters (20/1600) far sighted). The morning of Sockdolager rapid I hit my primary glasses putting on my PFD and lost a lens. Then an hour later flipped in SD hole and had my spare glasses ripped off. A second boater named Andrew K broke his hand trying to come to the rescue of my flipped cat. Long story short, we were down two oarsmen and didn't have enough back-up, so we put the guy with the broken hand on the front of my boat and he was my seeing eye dog for the rest of the trip! Made it the rest of the way without incident but it was a pretty hairy feeling going into some of that big water without seeing much of anything. Thanks again Andrew


----------



## Melvinboats (Jun 3, 2017)

Pat Keller was the one who ran Gorilla blindfolded.


https://www.canoekayak.com/videos/watch-pat-keller-take-four-blindfolded-laps-gorilla/


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Jeff - I think your glasses might have fallen off a few times when you were rowing with me a couple of years ago! Hahahahahaha!!!!!!



jgrebe said:


> Quick story that reminds me of the Bird Box challenge. 2015 I was doing the Grand on a private trip. Back then I was really BLIND without glasses - (talking 10 diopters (20/1600) far sighted). The morning of Sockdolager rapid I hit my primary glasses putting on my PFD and lost a lens. Then an hour later flipped in SD hole and had my spare glasses ripped off. A second boater named Andrew K broke his hand trying to come to the rescue of my flipped cat. Long story short, we were down two oarsmen and didn't have enough back-up, so we put the guy with the broken hand on the front of my boat and he was my seeing eye dog for the rest of the trip! Made it the rest of the way without incident but it was a pretty hairy feeling going into some of that big water without seeing much of anything. Thanks again Andrew


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Rookie guides are made to swim ohiopyle falls at night. 
Bird and Box mean the same thing to me....


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Beautiful!*



jgrebe said:


> Quick story that reminds me of the Bird Box challenge. 2015 I was doing the Grand on a private trip. Back then I was really BLIND without glasses - (talking 10 diopters (20/1600) far sighted). The morning of Sockdolager rapid I hit my primary glasses putting on my PFD and lost a lens. Then an hour later flipped in SD hole and had my spare glasses ripped off. A second boater named Andrew K broke his hand trying to come to the rescue of my flipped cat. Long story short, we were down two oarsmen and didn't have enough back-up, so we put the guy with the broken hand on the front of my boat and he was my seeing eye dog for the rest of the trip! Made it the rest of the way without incident but it was a pretty hairy feeling going into some of that big water without seeing much of anything. Thanks again Andrew


Great way of making it down the Grand Canyon and getting it done. Going to have to, keep an eye out for you two.


----------

